# Blarney has a new girlfriend



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I was looking after my friends dog Bramble another rescue from Battersea dogs home and my Blarney likes her they hunt together in the woods its so funny to watch them.
I think Blarney is two timing Daisy now LOL


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

They look so comfortable!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute together. He is a real sweetie.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> They are so cute together. He is a real sweetie.


He is now Carol he has come such a long way to what he used to be like.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Blarney, you two timing son of a gun, at least you picked a good looking girl to step out with.:wave:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Love the size difference!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Love the size difference!


Blarney is a LOT of man in a little package and needs a big woman to keep him in hand, er paw.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

They are sooo adorable together!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She is coming to stay again soon and it will be for 3 weeks.

She is so funny she likes the sette but my friend was round and we were sitting there and Ray got up to make a cup of tea and he lost his chair.

And liked checking the toy box out and enjoyed the fire after a long hard day playing in the garden


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Poor Ray, looks like he has been relegated again - hope your girls don;t mind Blarney two timing them


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like the girls were keeping Blarney away from Bramble and I must say - she sure is taking it well.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Poor Ray, looks like he has been relegated again - hope your girls don;t mind Blarney two timing them


Well Jan as long as the dogs are ok


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> It looks like the girls were keeping Blarney away from Bramble and I must say - she sure is taking it well.


 
Poor Blarney all the girls he feels left out at times but Ray was making a cup of tea and Blarney know's that means a biscuit that's what he was waiting for.
And Bramble is back again next Friday for 3 weeks


----------

